# Problemas con net-print/cups

## Luciernaga

Pues eso, que no compila y por ende no se instala, lo cual me tiene detenida una instalación de Gentoo que por causas que no están al caso he tenido que instalar de nuevo ..

Veamos, desde cero creo una partición /boot, una SWAP y una raíz de aproximadamente 40 gigas.

Todo se instala correctamente pero al lanzar el comando emerge --update --deep --newuse world se aborta la instalación de cups ...

Continúo con el resto de la instalación, se carga Xorg, configuro las Xs, se cargan los Xterms, y finalmente lanzo emerge kde-meta ...

Vuelta a abortarse la instalación cuando llega a instalar cups con el escritorio KDE ..., ¿qué he hecho? pues lo siguiente:

/etc/make.conf

CFLAGS="-march=athlon64 -O2 -pipe"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

USE="mmx sse sse2 qt3 qt4 kde dvd alsa cdr -gtk -gnome nls svg X dbus halcups png jpeg tiff cairo consolekit pam opengl perl acl ppds ldap readline python winbind startup-notification xscreensaver xulrunner samba nvidia qt3support sql webkit mysql mng gnutls unicode"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://darkstar.ist.utl.pt/pub/gentoo/"

SYNC="rsync://rsync3.de.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

INPUT_DEVICES="evdev"

LINGUAS="es"

FEATURES="ccache"

CCACHE_SIZE="2G"

ALSA_CARDS="emu10k1 snd-hda-intel"

VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia"

/etc/portage/package.use

echo "net-print/cups samba" >> /etc/portage/package.use

http://pastebin.com/spQ0mwxu

Estoy desconcertado, ¿porqué no compila y no se instala?

Gracias por las respuestas ...  :Wink: 

----------

## esteban_conde

 *Quote:*   

> #
> 
> configure: error: Unable to find pdftops program! en la línea 186

 

segun equery b pdftops este ejecutable pertenece a app-text/poppler por lo que deberias instalar ese paquete y luego intentarlo de nuevo con cups.

----------

## Luciernaga

Bueno, por partes, NO FUNCIONA, porque el sistema se "empecina" en instalar primero cups en vez de poppler ...

Adjunto enlace de la foto del pantallazo ...

[IMG]http://img593.imageshack.us/img593/3705/dsc2439800x600.jpg[/IMG]

Tal como se puede ver en el comando ejecutado (emerge -av app-text/poppler) procede de igual forma que si emitiera emerge --update --deep --newuse world, es decir, qué es lo que puede pasar que el sistema no acepta instalar poppler en solitario y deriva en la instalación de updates y/o dependencias ..., eso es lo que no acabo de comprender ...

De todas formas muchas gracias por las respuestas.  :Smile: 

----------

## esteban_conde

 *en tu make.conf wrote:*   

> dbus halcups png 

 

No creo que tenga mucho que ver pero halcups no es una USE valida, por si acaso partela así: hal cups.

Eso de las dependencias circulares a veces da dolores de cabeza, miraré por ahí por si veo algo.

Suerte.

----------

## quilosaq

Prueba con

```
USE="-cairo" emerge -pv app-text/poppler
```

Si te instala poppler, intenta la instalación de cups y por último instala de nuevo poppler para que tenga soporte para cairo. Para asegurarte haz un emerge completo, con newuse, de world.

----------

## Luciernaga

 *Veteran wrote:*   

> en tu make.conf escribió: 
> 
> dbus halcups png  
> 
> No creo que tenga mucho que ver pero halcups no es una USE valida, por si acaso partela así: hal cups. 
> ...

 

Sí, así las tengo separadas las dos USEs en el /etc/make.conf habrá sido en la edición del mensaje que el espaciador o el dedo no lo ha pulsado suficientemente y no me he dado cuenta. Gracias por la observación pero el problema continúa.

quilosaq voy a probar tu opinión y te respondo enseguida ...

Saludetes  :Smile: 

PostData:

Esto se está poniendo muy duro ... lamadrequelop****

[IMG]http://img220.imageshack.us/img220/354/dsc2440800x600.jpg[/IMG]

quilosaq ahí (en el enlace) tienes el resultado, exactamente igual que antes el comportamiento del sistema, primero quiere instalar cups antes que cualquier otro, y continúa fallando ...

----------

## esteban_conde

prueba con USE="-cups" emerge poppler, he visto algo así por ahí tambien con USE="-cups -cairo" si la primera no resulta.

----------

## pelelademadera

app-text/poppler-0.14.5  USE="abiword cairo cxx jpeg jpeg2k lcms png qt4 utils xpdf-headers -cjk -curl -debug -doc -exceptions"

no tiene flag cups

en mi caso emerge en este orden :

 *Quote:*   

> pelo@pelo-pc ~ $ emerge  -epv cups
> 
> ......
> 
> .....
> ...

 

o sea, primero cups y despues poppler y asi anda bien...

proba sacandole flags a cups, dejala con la menor cantidad posible y necesaria

----------

## Luciernaga

 *Quote:*   

> proba sacandole flags a cups, dejala con la menor cantidad posible y necesaria.

 

Pues precisamente eso he hecho antes de leer este mensaje, es decir, he quitado todos los USEs dejando solo esta linea:

USE="mmx sse sse2 qt3 qt4 kde dvd alsa cdr -gtk -gnome nls svg X dbus hal png jpeg tiff"

Una vez editado /etc/make.conf reinicio para asumir el cambio ...

Lanzo emerge -uDNav world y recompila algunos programas y dependencias entre ellos HAL ...

Ahora emito emerge -pv kde-meta y me solicita nuevos USEs en diferentes fases, tales como qt3support opengl sql webkit mysql mng ...

Después de reeditar /etc/make.conf lanzo emerge kde-meta y vuelta a lo mismo, cuando llega a net-print/cups aborta la compilación ...

Como que esto ya me está superando la paciencia he formateado de nuevo las particiones y estoy instalando Gentoo con el escritorio GNOME, cuando termine (o encuentre algún problema) ya informaré ...

Saludetes  :Sad: 

----------

## Luciernaga

Bueno, cambiando el chip ...

Se me está demostrando que los problemas vienen derivados de la instalación de Gentoo con el escritorio KDE, no puedo demostrarlo feacientemente pero les comento ...

Formateado todas las particiones con el CD minimal de Gentoo recién descargado del repo principal.

Preparo la instalación para un escritorio GNOME, a medida que voy avanzando incorporo las USEs que indica el manual, hasta la fase anterior a la instalación de Xorg. Ningún problema con el dichoso net-print/cups que se instala sin problemas.

La línea USE hasta este momento es la siguiente:

USE="mmx sse sse2 -qt3 -qt4 -kde gtk gtk+ gnome dvd cdr alsa nls X svg dbus hal unicode nvidia"

Emito emerge xorg-x11 y se instala satisfactoriamente.

Configuro la NVIDIA e inicio con startx los Xterms sin problemas.

Preparo la instalación de GNOME con emerge -av gnome y me solicita nuevas USEs (gdu extras device-mapper policykit sqlite cairo) que incorporo en la linea USE= del /etc/make.conf ...

Lanzo emerge gnome y en estos momentos se está compilando viento en popa ...

Comentario: Probablemente algo se me pasa por alto al pretender instalar el escritorio KDE, no quiero pensar que está fallando el sistema con ese escritorio (KDE) pero lo dejo en el aire por si alguno tiene problemas también ...

Muchas gracias por vuestra asistencia amigos, saludos  :Smile: 

----------

## opotonil

Yo uso KDE y me tira sin problemas:

```

# emerge -epv cups

...

[ebuild   R   ] sys-apps/portage-2.2.0_alpha4  USE="(ipc) -build -doc -epydoc -python3 (-selinux)" LINGUAS="-pl" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] sys-auth/polkit-0.96-r1  USE="nls pam -debug -doc -examples -expat" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] sys-auth/consolekit-0.4.2-r4  USE="pam policykit -debug -doc -test" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] net-print/cups-1.3.11-r3  USE="X acl dbus jpeg pam perl png ppds python samba ssl tiff zeroconf -avahi -gnutls -java -kerberos -ldap -php -slp -static -xinetd" LINGUAS="es -de -en -et -fr -he -id -it -ja -pl -sv -zh_TW" 0 kB                                                                          

[ebuild   R   ] app-text/ghostscript-gpl-8.71-r6  USE="X cups -bindist -cairo -djvu -gtk -jpeg2k" LINGUAS="-ja -ko -zh_CN -zh_TW" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] net-fs/samba-3.4.9  USE="acl caps client cups fam netapi pam readline smbclient -addns -ads -aio -avahi -cluster -debug -doc -examples -ldap -ldb -quota -server -smbsharemodes -swat -syslog -winbind" 0 kB                                                                                              

[ebuild   R   ] net-print/foomatic-filters-3.0.20080507  USE="cups" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] x11-libs/qt-gui-4.6.3-r2  USE="accessibility cups dbus exceptions glib mng qt3support tiff (-aqua) -debug -gtk -nas -nis -pch -raster -trace -xinerama" 0 kB

...

```

Aunque hay que decir que portage y kde son de la rama inestable, este ultimo instalado mediante sets, asi que seguramente cambien las cosas respecto a tu instalacion.

Salu2

----------

## pelelademadera

usa el fichero /etc/portage/package.use

ahi agregas flags particulares para paquetes, la forma es la siguiente por ejemplo:

 *Quote:*   

> net-print/cups X dbus -jpeg

 

o sea, lo que pongas ahi tapa al make.conf. toma las del make.conf mas las que setees ahi, o sea, le podes agregar alguna que en el make.conf tengas con -, o le podes sacar alguna que tengas en el make.conf

al igual que package.use esta: package.keywords / package.mask / package.unmask / package.provided / package.license

todos tienen una forma similar de usar.

a tu problema en cuestion:

 *Quote:*   

> mmx sse sse2 qt3 qt4 kde dvd alsa cdr -gtk -gnome nls svg X dbus hal png jpeg tiff

 

esas flags dejalas en el make.conf

las que agregaste para poder compilar kde, agregalas al package.use. lo ideal es tener todo en el package.use, salvo lo generico para todos los paquetes que va en el make.conf

----------

## Txema

No sé porqué cups quería empeñarse en instalarse antes que poppler, nunca me había pasado y no sé a quien se le ha ocurrido poner en el ebuild de cups a ppopler como PDEPEND:

```
PDEPEND:

This should contain a list of all packages that will have to  be

installed ¡¡AFTER!! the program has been merged.

You  may  use the same syntax to vary dependencies as seen above

in DEPEND.
```

Sin embargo, ¿¿¿no habría sido más fácil instalar manualmente primero poppler y luego cups usando la opción -O que reinstalar todo el sistema???

```
       --nodeps (-O)

              Merges specified packages without merging any dependencies.  Note that the build may fail if the dependencies aren't satisfied.

```

----------

